# Change default update mirror



## Handy92 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey. I want to change update mirror in /etc/freebsd-update.conf. Somebody can tell me alternative server? And if is possible to upgrade FreeBSD from predownload package? How to do it?


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 22, 2017)

I read it. But there is no any information about diffrent servers to install FreeBSD from freebsd.org. FTP is blocked via firewall. Can I update RELEASE using official package downloaded from freebsd.org?? Its Cernel.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

Note that update.freebsd.org is actually switched based on the GeoIP. So you're already getting the "closest" mirror. Any reason why you want to switch to a different mirror?



Handy92 said:


> Can I update RELEASE using official package downloaded from freebsd.org?


No. Not yet at least. There's work being done to make this possible but it's not there yet.


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hard to say. Sweeching on/off AC on Snowden movie... Loop download on the Opera on Vbox when I'll be loging on facebook without VPN. Instagram. *Δ* Now is clean but i do now have Any bacup for analize(without android). So I personally do not trust any redirect mirror.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

It's not based on redirection, you get a different IP address from DNS based on your location.


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 22, 2017)

Because I do mistake my external IP is know(see but cant touch). At this moment I do not have any passibility for hide it. So It is possible to send me custom cernel?


----------

